# Dirtjump auf Rügen?



## FreakNiki (11. Juni 2008)

Tage Leute,
wollte mal so rumfragen 
ob es auf Rügen irgend welche Dirtspots gibt?
Muss nix großes sein würde mich aber echt interessieren da ich im Urlaub dahin fahre!

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


Ride On!


----------



## essential (11. Juni 2008)

auf fehmarn gibt es nen dh track


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreakNiki (12. Juni 2008)

ehrlich?
da war ich letztes jahr im urlaub, war voll langweilig 
hätte ich das mal gewusst 
aba auf rügen weißte nicht?


----------



## Anto (12. Juni 2008)

Frage:


FreakNiki schrieb:


> ...wollte mal so rumfragen
> ob es auf Rügen irgend welche Dirtspots gibt?



Antwort:


essential schrieb:


> auf fehmarn gibt es nen dh track


----------



## essential (13. Juni 2008)

hehe... naja wenigstens einer.....


----------



## Prokovjev (13. Juni 2008)

moin. in der nähe von bergen in einem kleinen dorf namens buschvitz gabs mal einen dirtspot. in der nähe der kart-bahn, direkt an der motocross strecke. war sogar recht geil. aber als ich vor 2 monaten mal wieder da war, war alles dem erdboden gleich gemacht. die rampen lagen zusammengeschoben in einer ecke und die landungen waren plattgemacht. son typ von der kart-bahn meinte dass die motocrosser da n bisschen "rumgebaut" haben. ich hoffe mal dass die lokalen bmxer und auch die mtber wieder was neues bauen werden. ich hab über ein paar ecken kontakt zu einem von ihnen. mal anfragen was da geht. falls es was neues gibt sag ich bescheid...


----------



## FreakNiki (13. Juni 2008)

oh cool.
dnke 
kommst du von rügen?


----------



## Prokovjev (13. Juni 2008)

nein ich komm aus stralsund. hab aber mal auf rügen gewohnt. und auch sonst bin ich öfter mal da (freunde, familie)


----------



## FreakNiki (13. Juni 2008)

oh cool!
würd auch so gerne so nah anner see wohnen^^
naja
aba nur wenn da son paar kleine dirts stehen


----------



## FreakNiki (16. Juli 2008)

tag
was isn nun mit der strecke ?
gibts die oder gibts die nich?


----------



## Prokovjev (9. Oktober 2008)

so ich hab jetzt in erfahrung gebracht wo die neuen dirts sind: wenn man aus bergen richtung sassnitz fährt biegt man kurz vor ralswiek nach links richtung jarnitz ab... ich werde morgen mal hinfahren und dann eine genauere wegbeschreibung posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alfbiker93 (19. Februar 2009)

hi ... ich fah auch scho lang auf rügen in den urlaub und hab noch nie etwas von nem park gehört , und dann hab ich in youtube mal a video gsehn wo die a bei ralswiek jumpen , weis net ob du des kennst?

gruss alfbiker93


----------



## Prokovjev (19. Februar 2009)

ja in ralswiek steht n foampit. und ganz in der nähe ist jarnitz, wo die dirts sind. in bergen gibts noch einen kleinen, hässlichen park. der liegt im stadtteil rotensee. dann gibts in sellin auch noch einen park aber da war ich noch nie.


----------



## goegolo (20. Februar 2009)

Gerade zufällig gefunden, in Middelhagen scheint an einer Motocrossstrecke auch ein Pacour zum Dirtjumpen zu existieren. Unter www.video-mv.de -> Videos -> Fit&Vital gibt es einen Beitrag samt Erklärung des Fachvokabulars .


----------



## Prokovjev (21. Februar 2009)

das waren die alten dirts in buschvitz. warum da middelhagen steht is mir gerade ein rätsel. tja wie oben schon gesagt: die gibts leider nich mehr


----------



## goegolo (21. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja schade für Euch, betreibe ja selbst keinen Dirt. Eventuell haben die Portalbetrieber einfach den Sitz des Motorsportclubs angegeben, der liegt nämlich in Middelhagen. 

@alfbiker93: Wenn es Dir nicht zu langweilig ist fahr ein paar Touren, es gibt auch ein paar schöne Trails auf Rügen.


----------



## Kettenfaust (22. Februar 2009)

ich werde morgen mal hinfahren und dann eine genauere wegbeschreibung posten

@Prokovjev kannst du denn genauen Standort der Dirts durchgeben? Komme auch aus Stralsund und hier is zum Thema Dirts ja nu gar nix los oder weißt du vielleicht mehr 

Der einzige ansprechende Park im Umkreis is wohl Dirt Force Neubrandenburg, war da schon mal jemand von euch?? 

gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (23. Februar 2009)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...6278,13.438039&spn=0.012447,0.027637&t=h&z=15


wenn du nach jarnitz reinfährst kommen erst n paar ställe und son kack. fahr einfach bis zum ende durch und dann sieht man auf der linken seite schon die anfahrt der dirts. kaum zu verfehlen...

bist du hier in hst ab und zu auch mal im park? man müsste sich ja schonmal gesehen haben. so groß ist hst ja nich. und dein bike kommt mir nich so bekannt vor...


----------



## Kettenfaust (24. Februar 2009)

Supa da werde ich mal hingurken bei Gelegenheit 

Im Park (Grünhufe?)bin ich so gut wie gar nich is nich mehr mein Ding hab grad erst wieder angefangen und hab Bock auf Freeride, Wald und paar Dirt´s zu Rocken aber Rampen nich mehr unbedingt das war vor 10 Jahren da bin ich noch BMX und mit´n Deck rumgerollt

Kann man sich hier in Stralsund nich mal was zusammen schaufeln ich hab ende letzten Jahres in nem kleinen Waldstück bei Groß Kedingshagen 2 kleine Hügel geschaufelt is nur die frage wann sich jemand aufregt wenn man das jetz ausbaut


----------



## Prokovjev (24. Februar 2009)

vor 10 jahren gabs den park in grünhufe doch noch gar nich....
ja das mit den dirts is sone sache weil die leute, insbesondere die förster, da leider meistens wenig verständnis für haben...


----------



## Kettenfaust (24. Februar 2009)

In dem Park in Grünhufe war ich 2008 zum ersten mal 

meistens war ich damals bei dem tollen Teil in Knieper West wo ständig irgendwelche Idoiten Flaschen drauf zerschmissen haben

und das is auch das Problem mit Dirt´s im Wald, den wenn die publik werden siehts da nach kurzer Zeit aus wie die Sau und dann is auch verständlich das die Leute was dagegen haben aber alleine fahren is genauso mies


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Februar 2009)

Kettenfaust schrieb:


> Der einzige ansprechende Park im Umkreis is wohl Dirt Force Neubrandenburg, war da schon mal jemand von euch??


 
http://www.dirtforce.de/home.htm


----------



## Kettenfaust (25. Februar 2009)

@ Stubenhocker: die Seite hab ich unter meinen Favoriten 

is da eigentlich Helmprlicht bzw. wird darauf geachtet 

ich fahr heute an Neubrandenburg vorbei aber ich schätze die lassen da jetz noch keinen rauf oder ?


----------



## stubenhocker (3. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung, bin altersbedingt  nicht mehr so der Springer, deshalb kenne ich die Modalitäten dort nicht.


----------



## Kettenfaust (3. März 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bin altersbedingt  nicht mehr so der Springer, deshalb kenne ich die Modalitäten dort nicht.


 

Naja ich spüre meine Knochen allmählich auch schon etwas besser 

Wenn es jetz so trocken bleibt werd ich mal nen Ausflug dort hin machen aber morgen geht´s erstmal nach Rügen nen bischen Waldluft schnuppern


----------



## theonlyone (2. Oktober 2009)

In Teterow gehts jetzt auch ab!





http://www.unterholz.zweirad-hassem...-streckeneroffnung-mit-erstem-downhillrennen/


----------



## goegolo (2. Oktober 2009)

Nicht schlecht, gibt es ein Streckenprofil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theonlyone (2. Oktober 2009)

Streckenprofil ist in Arbeit, es werden allerdings noch letzte Bauarbeten bis zum Rennen vorgenommen, es steht also noch nicht alles 100 prozentig. Sobald wir das Profil fertig haben, wird es auf der Website veröffentlicht.


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Oktober 2009)

theonlyone schrieb:


> In Teterow gehts jetzt auch ab!


 
Ich finde ja gut, das ihr was auf die Beine stellt, aber warum wird ein MTB-Downhillrennen mit einem Speedway-/Sandbahn-Foto beworben???


----------



## theonlyone (2. Oktober 2009)

haha, ist kein speedway, ist ne dh karre mit ner boxxergabel und wilde drifts gibt es auch beim dh


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Oktober 2009)

ah ja, ich dachte, das wäre vom bergringrennen 

(sieht für downhill trotzdem komisch aus)


----------



## theonlyone (2. Oktober 2009)

nene, keine panik ;-)
bist du denn am 31. am start?


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Oktober 2009)

Nö.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich, das lass ich mir nicht entgehen


----------

